# remplacer un raccourci clavier par une icone sur le bureau



## lanarcose (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous!

 je suis prof et j'utilise un macbook pro depuis deux ans pour faire cours avec un video projecteur et un système wiimote whiteboard. Aujourd'hui je suis ravi de l'ergonomie générale de mon système mais il me manque un truc: j'aimerai bien pouvoir créer des icônes sur le bureau qui me permettrait de remplacer un raccourci clavier et de réaliser une action en un clic (puisque je suis au tableau.... et chaque seconde de gagnée vous savez ....)
je vous donne un exemple au cas où je n'aurais pas été clair:

une icône (bureau) qui déclencherait la combinaison &#8679;&#8984;W (capture d'écran)

j'ai cherché très longuement sur le net et les forums et je n'ai rien trouvé... alors j'espère ne pas avoir raté la réponse !!!

merci par avance


----------



## Astronight (5 Mars 2011)

Euh des applescript enregistré dans le bureau sous forme d'application ne seraient pas ce qu'il vous faut?


Par exemple 

```
tell application "TextEdit"
	open 
end tell
```

Ou Encore pour un raccourci clavier

```
Tell application "Finder"
open
keystroke "'" using {command, shift} down"
End tell
```


Pour le second par contre je n'ai plus en mémoire la syntaxe exacte du [keystroke "'" using {command, shift} down"]
Je vais essayer quelques recherches pour trouver


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,


Un script *AppleScript* enregistré dans le format  *Application* permet cela, il suffit de remplacer l'icône de l'application par celui désiré.

Voici un exemple de code qui exécute le raccourci &#8679;&#8984;W

```
tell application "System Events" to keystroke "w" using {command down, shift down} --autre touche --> control down, option down
```
Important : les caractères du clavier doit être en minuscules ("*w*", pas "*W*")

Enregistre les scripts par l'application "*Editeur AppleScript*" ou "*Editeur de Scripts*".


----------



## Astronight (5 Mars 2011)

Bon bah Mac_jac a répondu


----------



## lanarcose (6 Mars 2011)

merci infiniment pour cette réponse rapide et efficace! j'avoue n'avoir jamais touché à ce genre de chose mais je vais essayer dès que j'aurai mon mac entre les mains.

merci encore 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h00 ----------

j'ai fait exactement ce que vous m'avez dit et ça fonctionne EXACTEMENT comme vous me l'avez dit!!!! 
Les perspectives de développement de mon système sont énormes...
Merci encore


----------

